# baby goats



## lhamilton (Feb 10, 2020)

I will be getting two Nubian milk goats in April. I was thinking of putting them in the field with my mother-in-law's sheep. This sheep has a continuously runny nose though. I'm wondering if that could be passed to the baby goats. My mother-in-law is working to clear up the sheep's cold but it's just hanging on.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes, it could be passed  to the goats, and depending what it is, could be deadly to the baby goats since they will be stressed from the move to begin with.


----------



## lhamilton (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you! I kind of thought that but wanted to confirm. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 10, 2020)

Also if she has a fan it could try to breed the goats as well.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 10, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Also if she has a *fan *it could try to breed the goats as well.



Yikes! Breezy babies! 
(Haha, danged auto correct!)


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 11, 2020)

lhamilton said:


> I will be getting two Nubian milk goats in April. I was thinking of putting them in the field with my mother-in-law's sheep. This sheep has a continuously runny nose though. I'm wondering if that could be passed to the baby goats. My mother-in-law is working to clear up the sheep's cold but it's just hanging on.


Hanging on? thats a good thing that it was... our pet goat just surrendered,  I really hope we can get another one..


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 11, 2020)

Seriously fan uh i just about hate (don't like the word) auto correct 😤


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 12, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Yikes! Breezy babies!
> (Haha, danged auto correct!)


Fan? What's the fan for? I really don't get it. Does that have a connection about the sheep?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 12, 2020)

My phone likes to change all my words. 
I was saying if you put you goats in with sheep and there  a ram. The ram would mate the female goats and make offspring that doesn't normal survive also makes you unable to breed them to a buck of your choosing.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 13, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My phone likes to change all my words.
> I was saying if you put you goats in with sheep and there  a ram. The ram would mate the female goats and make offspring that doesn't normal survive also makes you unable to breed them to a buck of your choosing.


If they actually live, That would be like a new species, Is that even possible?


----------

